# Nach 11 Jahren Ehe Otto Waalkes und Frau trennen sich



## Claudia (6 Nov. 2011)

_Das ist leider kein Witz..._

*Komiker Otto Waalkes (63) und seine Frau haben sich getrennt. *
Das gab Eva Hassmann (38) über eine Berliner Künstleragentur am Sonntag bekannt. Nur einen Tag, nachdem Otto zu Gast in Thomas Gottschalks „Wetten, dass..?“-Show war.
„Wir haben uns nach elf Ehejahren in aller Freundschaft getrennt”, sagte Ottos Ehefrau Eva Hassmann laut Mitteilung der Agentur Artist Network, die die Schauspielerin vertritt. 
Sie hätten feststellen müssen, dass sie zu verschieden seien. „Geblieben ist nach wie vor mein tiefer Respekt für seine Genialität als Komiker, Musiker und Autor”, sagte Hassmann. „Er ist ein ganz besonderer Mensch für mich und wird es immer bleiben.”
Die Schauspielerin zog laut Mitteilung von Hamburg, wo Otto Waalkes lebt, nach Berlin. 
Sie freue sich darauf, „hier einen neuen Anfang zu finden”. Hassmann drehte unter anderem mit Waalkes zusammen.

Quelle: Bild.de​


----------



## posemuckel (7 Nov. 2011)

Da sitzt man mal einige Stunden neben den Riesenmöpsen von Frau Sawatzki,
und bis man sich verschaut, ist die Ehefrau weg!!


----------



## comatron (7 Nov. 2011)

Für 11 Jahre hat sie mindestens die Goldene Tapferkeitsmedaille mit Lorbeerkranz und Diamanten verdient.:thumbup:


----------

